# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  World Cup 2018 (Russia)

## lizann

Italy and Ireland out

----------

Pantherboy (16-11-2017), Rear window (15-11-2017), tammyy2j (16-11-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Australia are now finally through after beating Honduras 3-1 last night, in Sydney! (apparently setting a record for the number of games played by any team in a campaign to get to a world cup - 22 games)

----------

Perdita (16-11-2017), tammyy2j (16-11-2017)

----------

